# Trade Specific Occupation Badge for LCIS



## LCIS-Tech (5 Mar 2007)

Those of you in the C&E Branch are all well aware of the fact that currently, Comm Research is the only C&E Trade with a Trade Specific Occupation Badge. LCIS, Lineman, and Sig Op all share a common Occupation Badge on the sleeve of their DEU Uniform. on 20 Feb 07, during a Branch Adviser meeting with Col Girard and CWO Voisine, I brought up this subject once again, as it is something that has always sort of bothered me. I already know that I am a member of the C&E Branch by virtue of my hat badge. The Occupation Badge was incorporated to reflect not only the qualification level of members (i.e. QL3, QL5A, QL5B, and QL6A), but also the specific trade/occupation of a member within their respective branches.

I inquired with the Branch Chief as to why LCIS used a common "C&E" Occupation Badge (the crossed flags), as opposed to a unique badge for the LCIS Trade, and he informed me that it was more due to a lack of forethought, planning, and implementation than any other reason, and urged me to submit any proposal for a unique LCIS Occupation badge up to the Foreman of the Army for initial recommendation/approval, and then let it go through the C&E CoC for final approval/rejection.

Those of you here in the LCIS Trade will remember the "unofficial" LCIS Crest which was prominently displayed around LCIS Tp in CFSCE. This crest, while quite nice looking, was far too narrow to be used in an Occupation Badge. Combined with the roughness of the image, it did not meet the requirements for use in an official capacity.


Using photoshop, I re-rendered the crest, using the original as a basis. I widened the flanking lightning bolts to form a square area with the triangle formed by the lightning bolts and the tip of the sword, and then placed the scroll beneath. For the Occupation Badge, I removed the scroll, and mounted only the sword and lightning bolts on the occupation badge for submission and blessing. The images are shown below.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Mar 2007)

I'm not a part of the C&E family, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.  Looking at the reduced-size badges, I immediately thought of a naval trident; they might need somethign to give them greater differentiation.

But it is a great effort.


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Mar 2007)

I like them!


----------



## q_1966 (6 Mar 2007)

Not too bad, sounds like a great idea


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Mar 2007)

I think you have done a great job on those.


----------



## mudrecceman (7 Mar 2007)

Looks good to me...I am still getting used to the ATIS one...which...well...let me just say I like the proposed one for LCIS better...might even be worth jumping MOCs for!

 ;D


----------



## Kokanee (9 Mar 2007)

I think that looks outstanding, great job. 

No reason why we 291'ers have to be the only ones with specific badges - heck each trade ideally should get their own. Cudos to you for taking the initiative.


----------



## BigDaddyFatback (19 Apr 2007)

You have got Fatbacks' Seal of approval....I love it!


----------



## LCISindenial (19 Aug 2014)

I know this is old but why not repush this issue for the ACISS CST's?  Other branches display different trade badges for their various occupations (ie. Infantry has riflemen, sniper, and recce patches..........,  Log has clerk, supply, etc  I notice that the original poster may be in a position now to move this forward.  If you require support from the lower branch members I'm sure I could assist.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2014)

We're all one trade now, how could you possibly justify a separate trade badge after amalgamation?


----------



## LCISindenial (19 Aug 2014)

Go tell the infantry to remove their sniper and recce trade badges


----------



## willy (19 Aug 2014)

Take a look at the shit state that the trade (and more broadly speaking, the Army in general) is in right now.  You choose this time to try to drum up support for yet another buttons and bows issue?

It's a dumb idea, and you ought to give your head a shake.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2014)

LCISindenial said:
			
		

> Go tell the infantry to remove their sniper and recce trade badges


Go tell the infantry your CST training is as tough as their sniper course, and rates a badge just like them.

Willy hit the nail on the head.


----------



## LCISindenial (24 Sep 2014)

I fail to see what 'toughness' has to do with a trade badge.  I was pointing out the facts that it was a 'course' that granted them the specific badge they wear.  

I'm giving my head a shake here and nope...  I still think this is a good idea. Despite the fiscal Blah blahs etc;  When is a good time?  With that attitude we would still be entertaining the idea that one size fits all is an approach that works, or that upgrades to eqpt and kit is a frivolous expense.  

I tire of this. Alas I am no politician nor do I have the time or desire to quote current affairs or canlangens or "insert random ref here".


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Sep 2014)

LCISindenial said:
			
		

> I know this is old but why not repush this issue for the ACISS CST's?  Other branches display different trade badges for their various occupations (ie. Infantry has riflemen, sniper, and recce patches..........,  Log has clerk, supply, etc  I notice that the original poster may be in a position now to move this forward.  If you require support from the lower branch members I'm sure I could assist.



The infantry does not have different trade badges.  They all wear the same one.  What they have are different qualification badges. 

As for the Log Branch having different trade badges, they are different trades, hence why the different badges.

ACISS, like it or not, is one trade, hence we all wear the same trade badge.


----------

